# G/Teeth Performance Upgrade Kit



## NCgrinder (Feb 2, 2016)

Latest Tree Care mag had an ad for Greeteeth Performance Upgrade Kit showing wheel with only 3 pairs of their Wearsharp teeth.. ad states available for Vermeer 252's with 1/2" thick cutter wheel.... Any body using that particular set-up... Considering getting one if it indeed works...
I've read othe posts about the "bouncing" that is induced with less teeth( I.E Quadwheel , Greenwheel , etc)
Or should I just go ahead and replace all 16 setups ...?
Stan


----------



## Brian Holly (Feb 3, 2016)

NCgrinder, We offer a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. If for any reason your not completely satisfied with the setup you can always send it back for a 100% refund.


----------



## NCgrinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Brian : Thanks for the offer , and I may just try the Upgrade Kit . But ,actually looking for some real world experiences with the setup on a 252 before ordering.
Stan


----------



## ironstumper (Feb 12, 2016)

NC Grinder, I can do you one better. Next time you're going to be in the Greensboro area call me in advance. My 252 has the Greenwheel Quad setup with the 35 HP Vanguard upgrade. I did a mounded up pine just yesterday 80 inches root to root in 25 minutes. The main stump was 36 inches. Roots and mound 80. 336-601-3023


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 13, 2016)

I think there are some vids on Youtube.


----------



## bombdude (Feb 14, 2016)

I switched to the greenwheel on my 352 about 6 weeks ago. I like it. I've noticed a small increase in production time. It helps me stay on my rpm's so I hope it extends my engine life.

The bouncing seems to occur when I take too big of a bite. Changing/rotating 6 teeth is a snap compared to 20.


----------



## island edge (Feb 15, 2016)

What bomb dude said.. It was a big improvement when i swaped over to the green wheel on my 1625 jr


----------



## dontbthatguy (Feb 20, 2016)

I am happy with my greenwheel as well on my Rayco 1625. It's been on for a year and I haven't run into any engine issue. Slight learning curve to dial in how much to take in a swipe, but once you get the hang of it the motor's rpms stay smooth. I also noticed that it seems to pack the chips in better under the machine keeping them out of the work. This make the motor bog down less because it isn't regrinding the millings. 

Best of all it take me a minute or two to change to a fresh set of teeth. Any time I think of upgrading to a diesel I remember the added cost and time of rotating/ changing teeth.


----------



## NCgrinder (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's the latest update on installing Greenteeth on my 252...I went with the 700's using the 3 pair setup (every 120 degrees)..6 teeth total.. What a great setup for a 252 !!..
With the 34 HP Kohler engine upgrade ,I now have sped up my production time greatly...Took a bit of adjusting myself to letting the teeth do the work..
Old habits die hard ....First job was 6 36"/38" pin oaks...ate 'em up in a shade less than 2 1/2 hrs..
Pleased so far...The total cost of G/T's was about same as old 16 tooth setup , but much faster and simpler to change in the field,,,No more breaker-bar just a 5/8" wrench


----------



## elmostump (Jun 15, 2016)

From a starving self employed stump grinder I have been running the 900's on my Rayco 1635 Jr 1" cutter wheel for over a year, with modified setup and upgrade sheeve, it works great. The folks at Green Manufacturing are great at product improvement and testing, they have done their homework long before they ever release a product/setup to the public. Just look at improvement to their products that they have rolled out in the last few years. I appreciate a company that is looking out for the end user!


----------



## Patrick Martin (Nov 22, 2016)

NCgrinder,
Do you have the stock wheel on yours with green teeth or have the new green wheel?


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 23, 2016)

I have the upgrade kit on mine and it works great!!! Brian from greenteeth had me try them out when it was in trial period and i have been using ever since. you can use your stock wheel, and your only using 6 teeth!!!! Quick flips, and change outs at 1/3 of the cost. Bouncing does occur if you take to much bite but the 252's do that with all the teeth on as well. 6 teeth , 900 series, you won't regret it.


----------



## Patrick Martin (Nov 23, 2016)

jaystihl said:


> I have the upgrade kit on mine and it works great!!! Brian from greenteeth had me try them out when it was in trial period and i have been using ever since. you can use your stock wheel, and your only using 6 teeth!!!! Quick flips, and change outs at 1/3 of the cost. Bouncing does occur if you take to much bite but the 252's do that with all the teeth on as well. 6 teeth , 900 series, you won't regret it.


I need three pockets and 6 teeth? All angles?


----------



## NCgrinder (Nov 23, 2016)

Patrick Martin said:


> NCgrinder,
> Do you have the stock wheel on yours with green teeth or have the new green wheel?



I have the original type stock 1/2" wheel . However , shortly after changing to the Greenteeth setup , the wheel split !!!!
May have been a fluke ,as it was the original wheel and was 15 years old...showed indications of cracking from wear and tear thru the years..with the 34 Kohler upgrade I did & the 3 set Greenteeth ,I think the extra torque did the deed
Now that I've used the Greenteeth setup , I really wish I had gone for the 900 series instead of the 700's


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 23, 2016)

Patrick Martin said:


> I need three pockets and 6 teeth? All angles?


No bud , 6 teeth, 6 pockets same wheel . I would suggest giving Brian Holly call up at greenteeth in Michigan. He is very informative and he will help you out with any needs you may have


----------



## Patrick Martin (Nov 24, 2016)

I only have 


NCgrinder said:


> I have the original type stock 1/2" wheel . However , shortly after changing to the Greenteeth setup , the wheel split !!!!
> May have been a fluke ,as it was the original wheel and was 15 years old...showed indications of cracking from wear and tear thru the years..with the 34 Kohler upgrade I did & the 3 set Greenteeth ,I think the extra torque did the deed
> Now that I've used the Greenteeth setup , I really wish I had gone for the 900 series instead of the 700's



My motor is a 25 kohler will they have the torque to run them? It's a fairly new motor.


----------



## jaystihl (Nov 24, 2016)

The 25 should be fine, mine is the 27. no matter what you will get a good return on your investment . you only need 6 angle pockets and 6 900 series greenteeth, wearsharp2. i think its 926-ws2. theese teeth are made for the greenwheel so they only have 2 sides instead of 3. like i said the only thing you dont want to do is take to much bite, especially with the 25 hp. worst case you will stall the motor. good luck, you wont regret it. order from tree stuff . do it, do it


----------



## Patrick Martin (Nov 24, 2016)

jaystihl said:


> The 25 should be fine, mine is the 27. no matter what you will get a good return on your investment . you only need 6 angle pockets and 6 900 series greenteeth, wearsharp2. i think its 926-ws2. theese teeth are made for the greenwheel so they only have 2 sides instead of 3. like i said the only thing you dont want to do is take to much bite, especially with the 25 hp. worst case you will stall the motor. good luck, you wont regret it. order from tree stuff . do it, do it


Thanks a mil for your help guys I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## Patrick Martin (Nov 30, 2016)

You guys ever order from Baileys?


----------



## Patrick Martin (Dec 1, 2016)

jaystihl said:


> The 25 should be fine, mine is the 27. no matter what you will get a good return on your investment . you only need 6 angle pockets and 6 900 series greenteeth, wearsharp2. i think its 926-ws2. theese teeth are made for the greenwheel so they only have 2 sides instead of 3. like i said the only thing you dont want to do is take to much bite, especially with the 25 hp. worst case you will stall the motor. good luck, you wont regret it. order from tree stuff . do it, do it


Will be here Monday! What do you guys do with your old teeth? Sell them as is have the sharpened and sell them or keep them?


----------



## Topbuilder (Dec 3, 2016)

Patrick Martin said:


> You guys ever order from Baileys?


Yes. No problems.


----------



## Topbuilder (Dec 5, 2016)

"Any time I think of upgrading to a diesel I remember the added cost and time of rotating/ changing teeth."

I think you will find that to not be true. I rarely have to change all 24 teeth. The most I will ever do in the field is the 6 lead teeth. 
Upgrade. You will never regret the increased reliability and production.


----------



## Patrick Martin (Dec 13, 2016)

NCgrinder said:


> I have the original type stock 1/2" wheel . However , shortly after changing to the Greenteeth setup , the wheel split !!!!
> May have been a fluke ,as it was the original wheel and was 15 years old...showed indications of cracking from wear and tear thru the years..with the 34 Kohler upgrade I did & the 3 set Greenteeth ,I think the extra torque did the deed
> Now that I've used the Greenteeth setup , I really wish I had gone for the 900 series instead of the 700's


New setup is a BEAST I cut a oak stump that was over 100" root to root in an hour and 45 mins probably would have been quicker but I'm picky about getting everything well under ground.


----------



## Patrick Martin (Dec 13, 2016)

Patrick Martin said:


> Will be here Monday! What do you guys do with your old teeth? Sell them as is have the sharpened and sell them or keep them?


Worked like a beast thanks brother


----------



## NCgrinder (Aug 30, 2017)

NCgrinder said:


> Here's the latest update on installing Greenteeth on my 252...I went with the 700's using the 3 pair setup (every 120 degrees)..6 teeth total.. What a great setup for a 252 !!..
> With the 34 HP Kohler engine upgrade ,I now have sped up my production time greatly...Took a bit of adjusting myself to letting the teeth do the work..
> Old habits die hard ....First job was 6 36"/38" pin oaks...ate 'em up in a shade less than 2 1/2 hrs..
> Pleased so far...The total cost of G/T's was about same as old 16 tooth setup , but much faster and simpler to change in the field,,,No more breaker-bar just a 5/8" wrench



Latest Update as of 8/17 ::
After changing to the 3 set Greenteth setup initially and using it for awhile , I found that the increased vibration was destroying my machine..To start with ,the original cutter wheel split and a large chunk came off... I guess the spacing between the block/tooth sets were causing more vibration.. Then every weld on the cutter boom .shields/braces /brackets started cracking and had to be rewelded. This occured on a weekly basis...
So , I reverted to the original 8 pair original tooth/block 252 setup. The vibration is remarkably less , and the increased rotating mass helps keep the wheel from stalling and bogging down. With my 34HP Kohler upgrade ,its a real stump hog.... Its a bit more expensive to use more teeth ,but I'm having to do way less repair.
I'm using the Greenteeth Wearsharp 900 series tooth with 6 angle block pairs and 2 straight block pairs .
Haven't had to do any welding in the last few months since switching from the 3 pair setup to the 8 pair setup..
Will advise if anything changes...
Stan


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Aug 31, 2017)

I did the Green teeth on stock wheel (great), and then the Green wheel (OK). I also did a study on the difference for school.
The higher RPM, due to a change in pulleys, is the ticket in my opinion. That is the "smoother" running that the testimonials describe.
If the upgrade includes a change in RPM, it may be worth the price. If nothing but a change in teeth, probably not worth it.

Bob


----------



## jaystihl (Aug 31, 2017)

You guys should just switch up to the alpine rhino wheel. Only 4 teeth, and cuts like butter


----------



## Chris P. (Sep 1, 2017)

NCgrinder said:


> Latest Update as of 8/17 ::
> After changing to the 3 set Greenteth setup initially and using it for awhile , I found that the increased vibration was destroying my machine..To start with ,the original cutter wheel split and a large chunk came off... I guess the spacing between the block/tooth sets were causing more vibration.. Then every weld on the cutter boom .shields/braces /brackets started cracking and had to be rewelded. This occured on a weekly basis...
> So , I reverted to the original 8 pair original tooth/block 252 setup. The vibration is remarkably less , and the increased rotating mass helps keep the wheel from stalling and bogging down. With my 34HP Kohler upgrade ,its a real stump hog.... Its a bit more expensive to use more teeth ,but I'm having to do way less repair.
> I'm using the Greenteeth Wearsharp 900 series tooth with 6 angle block pairs and 2 straight block pairs .
> ...





There are two positions the upgrade pockets can go that look the same on the 252’s. The only time I have had negative feedback from this setup is when the outside positions are used (position B). This will cause vibration. We found out while testing that one of the outer positions is farther out on the wheel than the others, causing that tooth to take more material, resulting in a perpetual vibration. Having all the teeth on the same cutting plain is essential to allow each tooth to take the same amount when sweeping.

If you had them on the inner position the only other thing I can think of is that maybe the holes in the wheel were staring to egg out a causing the pockets to tilt when installed. The nominal size hole is about 0.64106 or 41/64th. A typical hole clearance should be .015 over, given that a 5/8 bolt mounting hole should be drilled out to .640. If you have to much clearance between the 5/8” bolt and the hole it can cause the pocket to cant forward causing the tooth to hit at an incorrect cutting angle.

If you have a picture of the teeth from the upgrade, I could look at them to see if they were wearing incorrectly. To the same effect I would be happy to look at the teeth you have on their now to evaluate the wear pattern.


----------



## NCgrinder (Oct 29, 2017)

Chris : Thanks for the input. Just as a test , I'll try the positions you recommend ( A)...In the interest of cost ,I'd really like to use the 3 pair tooth setup..That would help my cost per stump greatly..
Will test and reply on the results...BTW : I've changed to the 900 wearsharp series and they work great on my 252 /34 hpKohler machine
Thanks ,
Stan NCgrinder


----------



## NCgrinder (Nov 9, 2017)

NCgrinder said:


> Chris : Thanks for the input. Just as a test , I'll try the positions you recommend ( A)...In the interest of cost ,I'd really like to use the 3 pair tooth setup..That would help my cost per stump greatly..
> Will test and reply on the results...BTW : I've changed to the 900 wearsharp series and they work great on my 252 /34 hpKohler machine
> Thanks ,
> Stan NCgrinder



Chris P. : I followed your recommended setup diagram last week . I used the "A" designated mount holes , went back to the 3 pair setup ,and the cut now is very smooth with little or no increase in vibration. I've only used the revised setup for the last week ,but I think your advice worked.
Thanks for the input.. This setup will also help reduce my operating expenses... saving me at least $100 on a full set of teeth ( 6 teeth vs 16 teeth )
Thanks again ,
Stan NCgrinder


----------



## Chris P. (Nov 13, 2017)

NCgrinder said:


> Chris P. : I followed your recommended setup diagram last week . I used the "A" designated mount holes , went back to the 3 pair setup ,and the cut now is very smooth with little or no increase in vibration. I've only used the revised setup for the last week ,but I think your advice worked.
> Thanks for the input.. This setup will also help reduce my operating expenses... saving me at least $100 on a full set of teeth ( 6 teeth vs 16 teeth )
> Thanks again ,
> Stan NCgrinder



Thanks for the update Stan, I’m glad I was able to help!


----------

